# Gutting Catylac Converter



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

I was gonna gut my converter but I heard if I do my o2 sensor will cause an engine light to come on.....

Is this true?


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

yes


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Please don't chop off your CAT. You are losing 1-2 hp max. and in the process saving a couple of trees.


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

you could buy an random cat, it won't give you much power, if any, but it's a straight threw design. you might want to check it out.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

zeno said:


> *Please don't chop off your CAT. You are losing 1-2 hp max. and in the process saving a couple of trees. *


you mean gain 1-2 hp right, because i cant see losing hp by cutting it out.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

voiding your cat is not cool man.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Gutting Cat won't help adding any HP. It will be stinky and loud. You'll be polluteing the air too.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> you mean gain 1-2 hp right, because i cant see losing hp by cutting it out.


Yes I am referring to the fact that the CAT creates a loss of 1-2 hp. 1-2 hp isn't really worth being loud, stinky, polluting, not able to pass emissions, and most of all illegal. If you are dying to gain extra hp, buy a performance CAT and maybe get 5 hp in the process.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

On my VE I gain zero total HP by removing the cat and replacing it with a test pipe. To repeat, the peak power remained the same. And my car is making 185whp NA. Now for some strange reason I did gain 15whp in the midrange (5K) right after the cam switch points with out the cat. That is very weird. If you truely "gut" the cat I think you will loose power. The cat has a design that actually allows the air to flow thru it properly. Once you gut it it will just be this hollow can. The air will not actually be controled by the shape of the honeycomb and you will probably loose power. If you are running a turbo monster get a test pipe made for the track or a 3 inch Hi-flow cat.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

zeno said:


> *Yes I am referring to the fact that the CAT creates a loss of 1-2 hp. 1-2 hp isn't really worth being loud, stinky, polluting, not able to pass emissions, and most of all illegal. If you are dying to gain extra hp, buy a performance CAT and maybe get 5 hp in the process. *


sorry man i read it wrong, re-read it and now i think i need to be bitch-slapped!!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> i think i need to be bitch-slapped!!


No worries, it's the joys of communicating through text


----------

